# Free web space?



## benp (Jul 19, 2004)

Does anyone know where I could get some free web space. I don't need any more then 5-10MB and I don't care about email or any of that stuff. I just want to be able to upload some stuff through FTP and use and get an IP so that I can redirect a static DNS server to that IP.


----------



## twister (Jul 19, 2004)

we have some over at http://www.jrwrestling.com/hosting .  And I can help you with anything over there.


----------



## benp (Jul 19, 2004)

I signed up for an account (my login is benpottier). Is there an IP I can use to give my static DNS server and also is there an FTP address I can use to make uploading easier?


----------



## twister (Jul 20, 2004)

you'll have to ask over at our forum.  FTP can be accessed with special permissions and I'm not sure on ip.  

tell 'em twisermc sent you.  Oh and it seems to be down this morning.  not sure what jacob did.    Should be back up soon.


----------



## benp (Jul 20, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## twister (Jul 20, 2004)

let me know if you can get to the site.  Or if it's just me today.


----------



## benp (Jul 20, 2004)

Where in the forums should I post my question?


----------



## twister (Jul 20, 2004)

there should be a hosting support area.  I'd give you a direct link but i can't access the site from work.


----------



## twister (Jul 30, 2004)

did you see that your stuff was all uploaded?


----------

